# steel frame question



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

Are all the steel frames actually brazed by ernesto himself, or does he have people
who braze frames for him and does it make any difference?


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

steel515 said:


> Are all the steel frames actually brazed by ernesto himself, or does he have people
> who braze frames for him and does it make any difference?



I really doubt that the President of Colnago brazes frames any longer. I don't know for sure, but it doesn't seem very likely to me - they're a big company.

Make a difference? Why would it?

I took my lugged MxL out for a ride this morning, and it never gets old.


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

I've "only" got four steel framed Colnagos. I doubt Ernesto's torch has been anywhere near any of them, although I would hope he has passed a loving hand along the top tubes maybe. My all steel (ie both front and back end) MXL is as fresh and lively as you would wish. It's a masterpiece.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

Colnago is not at all a big company. There are not even 20 employees. The steel frames are built on a carrousel that is set up in the basement of Ernesto's house. By carrousel, I mean a fixture that has multiple stations, at each one where the brazing of one particular joint is done. It is effectively an assembly line production. Ernesto does not build any frames himself, but it is quite possible that at least one member of the Colnago family will look it over before it is shipped. Ernesto son-in-law Vanni is the one designing new frames. Ernesto's brother Paolo can also be found building bikes every day in Cambiago. Paolo's son Alessandro can be found handling commercial questions and the heir apparent to the Colnago empire and grandson of Ernesto: Alessandro is also around.


----------

